# Playalinda Beach



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

HIt the beach this afternoon to take advantage of rising tide. We got there at dead low and fished to high. casted from first bar and picked up some nice blues. One was a woppin 19.5 inches. only got a few whiting today and small. caught 3 pompano but all small on clams. Not a real steller day at the beach, but as always a enjoyable day at the beach.


----------

